
Ask HN: Signing bonus situation sketchiness - andbberger
Wanted to get some feedback from the hivemind:<p>Recently joined a company, compensation included a signing bonus &#x27;provided I stay with the firm for 6 months&#x27;.<p>To me &#x27;signing bonus&#x27; suggests a bonus you get at the time of signing, for signing.<p>After some weeks of not being very forthcoming about when I can expect my bonus, they are now telling me that I will get it at 6 months.<p>To me this feels quite sketchy and at best very misleading. That was not my expectation when signing.<p>What do you think?
======
tango24
I've had both -- signing bonuses that are provided day 1, but can be clawed
back if I don't stay the expected length of time. And I have had signing
bonuses that are paid out on my one year anniversary. You should have asked
for it to have been written/clarified in your contract though if it was not
clear.

------
yasp
The particulars should have been written into the employment contract that you
should have signed but it's not unusual for such a bonus to be tied to
remaining with the company for a certain period of time.

~~~
andbberger
No that was literally all it said; 'provided I stay with the firm for 6
months'. No discussion of provisions or details, nothing.

~~~
sushid
It’s normal. I have a sign on with a public tech company you’ve heard of that
has a one year stipulation.

